
Meet the Chinese Billionaire Who's Moving Manufacturing to the U.S. To Cut Costs - lolptdr
http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/meet-the-chinese-billionaire-whos-moving-manufacturing-to-the-us-to-cut-costs/ar-BBxr39m?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp
======
norea-armozel
So it's cheaper to make glass here and sell it to the automakers as close as
possible. No doubt transportation costs will inevitably eat up any windfalls
you can ever get from cheap labor. So when in doubt build your factory as
close to your customer as possible is my take on this article.

~~~
nwah1
You should just compare the unit costs in the two scenarios, factoring in
transportation costs, construction costs, exchange rates, and local labor
costs. There's no universal rules regarding these variables.

